# Can I install window nail flange over siding?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are correct---the flange needs to be under the siding---and under the tar paper or Tyvek if it exists---

then taped with window tape---then trimmed in---with a drip cap above the trim.


----------



## eholmes77 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks. Is window tape the same as the black self adhesive membrane that's like 9 inches wide?


----------



## eholmes77 (Feb 12, 2014)

How should I handle the sides of the windows?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

You didn't include your location . Don't know how much precipitation you get .
_IF_ precip from above window isn't a problem (low overhanging roof edge) you _could _attach over flat siding .


----------



## eholmes77 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's in the mountains of North Carolina, which get a lot of rain, and some of the windows will be on a gable wall so not very well protected from the elements. Sounds like for those I need to cut back the siding

A couple of the windows will be well protected. If I want to attach those to the siding, how would you recommend sealing it?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You tape in this order: bottom, sides, top, overlap all intersections. Goal is always to shed the water down. I would seal below the nail flange and over it.

Cut the opening, frame the window, tape the framing , mount the window, flash per above post, tape again, apply some trim to hide the flange and caulk it well. 4" tape sold at Lowes or HD is all you need. 

Flashing at the top that tucks under the siding and over the top trim is highly desirable.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Trying to save a few bucks can cost you you far more then it's worth.
We have no pictures of these windows. 
Are they flat jamb, built in J molding, made for brick walls?
No way would I be using wood molding to trim them out!
Use PVC trim no more rot.
Pictures would be a big help.


----------

